

Language JSONP Service - bdfh42
http://ajaxian.com/archives/language-jsonp-service

======
bdfh42
The demo at <http://lisbakken.com/lang.html> works perfectly - served me an
English language page even though I am using a French ISP (Google keeps
getting confused and gives me pages in French as it uses the TCP/IP address)

